
Show HN: Awesome JavaScript - stanislavb
http://js.libhunt.com/
======
stanislavb
The author here.

This is the third similar project I'm releasing this week. The end goal is
this to become the go-to "JavaScript Toolbox". Currently, this is based on the
official Github "awesome javascript" list.

Again, I will be more than happy to receive any feedback or ideas how the site
could be improved and become more helpful. I already received some excellent
suggestions in the context of Python and Ruby.

Thanks in advance!

~~~
roobine
This link is down: [http://js.libhunt.com/categories/10-mvc-frameworks-and-
libra...](http://js.libhunt.com/categories/10-mvc-frameworks-and-libraries)

